# git://gitorious.org  DOWN ?

## Schnulli

* ERROR: media-video/avidemux-9999::gentoo failed (unpack phase):

 *   git-2_initial_clone: can't fetch from git://gitorious.org/avidemux2-6/avidemux2-6.git https://git.gitorious.org/avidemux2-6/avidemux2-6.git

whois git.gitorious.org

NOT FOUND

>>> Last update of WHOIS database: 2017-03-11T21:52:21Z <<<

Anyone ??

Regards

----------

## ct85711

I don't know about the first link, but the second wasn't going through for me.  However, going to https://gitorious.org/avidemux2-6/avidemux2-6.git/ does at least bring up the git repo in my browser.

Note:  I did notice that it is saying that there hasn't been any changes in 2 years.

 *Quote:*   

> last change	Tue, 12 Aug 2014 02:35:37 -0600 (10:35 +0200)

 

----------

## Jaglover

This one is worked on:

https://github.com/mean00/avidemux2

----------

## Schnulli

strange things are going on in the last time with Gentoo Repos and some ebuilds.....

NEVER before i had such and alot trouble like in the last 6-8 month

Fresh install and a few hours later nothing will work anymore when going on to complete the same fresh install....

curious and strange ^^

the last working Repo for me was "bloodhost.ru" but since a month or so, same trouble

where and what is the reason?

Things like this arent excaptable !

5 Servers in the hung now and waiting to be completed... and what now?

i talked allready with a few Guys abt this problem, most are thinking that this is an attack against Gentoo, the point is .. who could it be and what can be the reason

regards

----------

## Ant P.

Gitorious was shut down two years ago, maybe that's why?

----------

## Schnulli

Hi Ant

i didnt knew yet.....

well why than a few ebuilds point still there?

Regards

----------

## Ant P.

Because Gentoo is a volunteer-driven project and the users of those ebuilds aren't helping to fix them.

----------

